# Best way to make tags ? And how ?



## ambassador (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey i am new in the T-shirt buisness and i am just trying to make some like tags on the back of the shirt . What would be the best way to do that ? Like is there a Way to do it on my own ? 

Ambassador Apparel
http://www.ambassadorapparel.co.nr


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You can silkscreen or use transfers to put tags in your shirts. 

I wouldn't try to make your own separate tags and then sew them in. If you are selling your shirts, you want a more professional look than that.


----------



## ambassador (Mar 14, 2009)

K but like there is this other guy at my school that has his brand too but he has like his own tags how do you think he did it and it is like professional tags and his brand is printed on it ...


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Personally I prefer woven labels, but that's not really something you can do on your own (well, you can source them yourself, etc. - but not make them yourself). If you want to DIY then screenprinting the neck label is the next best thing in my opinion.


----------



## ambassador (Mar 14, 2009)

And how would i do that ?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

ambassador said:


> And how would i do that ?


How do you do what? You're going to need to be less vague.


----------



## ambassador (Mar 14, 2009)

Like ummm ok are there places that sell the tags cheep that you know of ? Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There are label companies who can either print or weave your labels for you. One of the sponsors of this forum is Clothing labels, clothing tags, cloth labels, woven labels, woven label manufacturers


----------



## ambassador (Mar 14, 2009)

Dude thanks a lot im going to check it out !


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

For cheap though, I'd recommend Lucky Label (higher minimums, lower overall cost)


----------



## mintprints (Feb 13, 2013)

For clothing labels would having a professional fabric loom company print your clothing labels for you on a large sheet like for custom fabrics (blankets, table clothes, ect) you can get made work? I know i would have to cut them myself from a large sheet but would it matter? Any ideas how to prevent frey and what type of fabric clothing labels are made of? I found this site Spoonflower: Print custom fabric, wallpaper and wall decals on-demand


----------

